# Double Beds & Sofa on hire in Wellington



## shravank30

I will be moving to Wellington in the 1st week of January 2013

In my search for houses, about 80% of the houses that I like, have only white goods.

I tried to search for agencies giving of Beds etc. on hire in Wellington but could not find any link

I shall be grateful if the members can let me know if Double Beds and sofas are available on hire with the link if any and the tentative rents for decent 2 nos. double or single beds & 1 no. 3 or 2 seater sofa

Thanks for advising


----------



## escapedtonz

Try Mr Rental New Zealand | Rent a TV, Furniture, Fridge, Freezer, Washing Machine, White Goods, Computers - Mr Rental New Zealand


----------



## shravank30

escapedtonz said:


> Try Mr Rental New Zealand | Rent a TV, Furniture, Fridge, Freezer, Washing Machine, White Goods, Computers - Mr Rental New Zealand


Thanks for the link.

This is exactly what I was looking for.
Just 1 more clarification:
Are these people reliable & how do I ensure that I get a good piece of furniture free from any damage or bug infestation?

Do they allow pre despatch inspections?

I am asking these questions as I have never used these type of services

I shall be grateful if the members can share their experience or give their valuable advice on how to go about it

Thanks for advising


----------



## escapedtonz

shravank30 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for.
> Just 1 more clarification:
> Are these people reliable & how do I ensure that I get a good piece of furniture free from any damage or bug infestation?
> 
> Do they allow pre despatch inspections?
> 
> I am asking these questions as I have never used these type of services
> 
> I shall be grateful if the members can share their experience or give their valuable advice on how to go about it
> 
> Thanks for advising


Yes I am informed they are very reliable and items of furniture are free from damage and as new. 
They are a big nationwide service and my wife was really impressed with them when she visited to research costs etc.
Items like mattresses are brand new for hygienic reasons.
You can actually visit them and discuss/view in person.
Be aware the longer your rental the cheaper per week / fortnight / month for the items. It is often more economic to rent for a longer term even if you don't intend to see out that term as the overall cost will be less.


----------

